# The Light of Nature in Man (WCF Question 2)



## Matthew1034 (Nov 18, 2008)

I posted this originally in "The Confession of Faith" forum but I wanted to post it here also.

http://www.puritanboard.com/f30/thoughts-40194/



Westminster Larger Catechism said:


> Q2: How doth it appear that there is a God?
> A2: The very light of nature in man, and the works of God, declare plainly that there is a God;[1] but his word and Spirit only do sufficiently and effectually reveal him unto men for their salvation.[2]
> 
> 1. Rom. 1:19-20; Psa. 19:1-3; Acts 17:28
> 2. I Cor. 2:9-10; II Tim. 3:15-17; Isa 59:21


"The very light of nature in man,"

If God's creation is a revelation of His GOODNESS and POWER, then it is only known by LIGHT. His creation is manifested by the sun. If there were no light, we would never see the beauty of the ocean, nor the elegance of a weeping willow swaying with the winds.

Upon reading this question in the Larger Catechism I understood this. Upon reading and understanding, I glanced at a neighbor's property which had an American flag. It is night here in Florida and the flag is illuminated by a light, and the flag is waving in the wind. Althought it was nearly pitch black outside, I could see a symbol of liberty moving because of a light that was intentionally set on it.

This is how nature is to man; the light of nature in man is as the sun illuminating the trees and man himself (Acts 17:28 - how could we know what we are unless we plainly saw our bodies?). The Psalm quoted states, "The heavens declare the glory of God, and the sky above proclaims his handiwork." So, even in the deepest darkness we know as humans (pitch black night), God's glory is revealed in the sparkling stars and moon (which shine brighter with greater darkness and give light even at night, the moon a reflecting the light of the sun .) 

Man is accountable to be thankful for light, which not only manifests what is in darkness and enables fully-realized life and productivity, but which also produces the food that sustains our bodily existence (thanks to the sciences we know this now.)

Clement noticed this also, in his first epistle to the Corinthains




1 Clement said:


> 1 Clem. 24:1 Let us understand, dearly beloved, how the Master continually showeth unto us the resurrection that shall be hereafter; whereof He made the Lord Jesus Christ the firstfruit, when He raised Him from the dead.
> 
> 1 Clem. 24:2 Let us behold, dearly beloved, the resurrection which happeneth at its proper season.
> 
> 1 Clem. 24:3 Day and night show unto us the resurrection. The night falleth asleep, and day ariseth; the day departeth, and night cometh on.



But the special revelation, that of GOD and not only of HIS WORKS, is feasible only by HIMSELF as HIS SPIRIT and BY HIS WORD! The wonders of God's love which we could not comprehend by nature alone are shown to us by HIS SPIRIT THROUGH HIS WORD:




1 Cor. 2:9-10 said:


> :
> But, as it is written, "What no eye has seen, nor ear heard, nor the heart of man imagined, what God has prepared for those who love him" -- these things God has revealed to us through the Spirit. For the Spirit searches everything, even the depths of God.



And the only way a man can come to a knowledge of God's unfailing love and righteousness (established in Christ) is through the Spirit's guidance of the Scriptures! By these means ALONE can we sufficiently and effectually KNOW God our God PERSONALLY!


----------

